# 14 Day DNP Log(First Time)



## BigBray

Have 200 50MG DNP tabs-Ordered from Reputable source.

Planning a 14 Day Cycle running straight DNP

300MG a Day(200MG 8AM+100MG 2PM)-Might increase depends on the sides. 

Workout Light Full body, with focus on Eiether Legs/Back/Arms Chest 
Cardio 90 Min run in the PM +30Min treadmill walk max incline.

Starting Stats 205LBS 6,2 15%BF


----------



## BigBray

Day one 
300MG DNP
120Min Cardio
Arm focused workout 

Took first 200MG in the am. Natty Card officially lost?
Felt warm and had light sweats 

took last 100MG at 2pm.
No real sides as of yet.
Def notice increased body temp.

Workout and Cardio went well, more sweats for sure.
Might be to early in for workouts to suffer.

Diet on point 2000 Cals 60%Protein 30%Fats 10% Carbs


----------



## xyokoma

Really curious how it works out for you. Keep us posted!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Post a before and after pic. For some reason nobody ever does this with dnp.


----------



## xyokoma

PillarofBalance said:


> Post a before and after pic. For some reason nobody ever does this with dnp.



Agreed. Curious to see the visual change at the end of your cycle.


----------



## BigBray

Unflexed back(know its lacking)
Front unflexed.
Would you guys say my BF% looks like15-18%?


----------



## BigBray

Im a day behind on here so ill throw up day 3 tonight once I finish it
Day 2 
200MG in Am
Took 24MG of Ephedrine with my Mesomorph Pre-workout, 120 min run(around 18km) and a light workout at home(not counting it)
Feel the heat a bit but its not uncomfortable.
Have left sheets damp in bed tho.
took 100MG at Lunch
ended day at 5 Worked out Back with some simple Pulling exercises and deadlifts.
Nutrition on point. 

Not really noticing any Sides apart from heat/sweat/really yellow urine.


----------



## PillarofBalance

BigBray said:


> View attachment 4339
> View attachment 4340
> 
> Unflexed back(know its lacking)
> Front unflexed.
> Would you guys say my BF% looks like15-18%?



I would say hams need more attention than back. You really should focus your training on bringing up that whole posterior chain. 

18% maybe just under is a good estimate. 



BigBray said:


> Im a day behind on here so ill throw up day 3 tonight once I finish it
> Day 2
> 200MG in Am
> Took 24MG of Ephedrine with my Mesomorph Pre-workout, 120 min run(around 18km) and a light workout at home(not counting it)
> Feel the heat a bit but its not uncomfortable.
> Have left sheets damp in bed tho.
> took 100MG at Lunch
> ended day at 5 Worked out Back with some simple Pulling exercises and deadlifts.
> Nutrition on point.
> 
> Not really noticing any Sides apart from heat/sweat/really yellow urine.



Yellow piss is just hydration. So pick up the pace on water to stay ahead of that. 

Heat and lethargy are really the two big sides. It can be misery. But on day 3 you aren't at peak levels yet. Dnp is very slow acting.


----------



## BigBray

Day 3 going well
200MG upon waking up
60min of Liss cardio max incline3.5 speed(treadmill)
Light full body workout.

work 9-5- on lunch break took 150MG with a scoop of Mesomorph for energy

came home and ate 800calories with half roughly from carbs, and I felt myself heat up big time. This is the first time I've felt a change in Temp. After eating, assuming this is because of DNP buildup 

taking another pre- in 30 min before I head to the gym for more cardio and deadlifts.

cant see anything in the mirror yet, but this is to be expected from the reasearch ive done.


----------



## Nicole1995

In,

Good luck! can't really fathom doing that much Cardio ever.... let alone on DNP. That Calorie Burn will be insane, and if your on point with 2,000 calories a day you 
could be looking at 15-20 lbs of fat lost.


----------



## BigBray

Day 3 over feeling good definitely feeling the build-up as today I felt the heat quite a bit more. 

But I'm still comfortable and not having issues sleeping once asleep.

Might try 400MG tomorrow


----------



## BigBray

Day 4
Woke up thirsty and dry. 
First time the mirror looks to be showing abdominal fat loss, although this just might be mental. 

Pillow was wet and so was towel I've been sleeping on 

Took 200MG and Some Preworkout then did 90min of cardio and a light workout(apartment gym)


----------



## BigBray

Ended day 4 
150MG at lunch 

Ended work
30Min of Cardio brisk walk.
Workout focusing on arms and chest, pump impossible and I'm fatigued quickly keeping sets within 8-6 reps out of necessity 

Food, went over2000 maybe by a couple hundred cals. Had work function where Spaghetti and meatballs were served and I didn't want to be weird and not eat.

Took 50MG more before bed.

So my first 400MG day
Sides fully bearable, I'll post a picture at the end of the day Tomorrow to mark day 5


----------



## bvs

400 is the sweet spot for me. At 600 it gets pretty unbearable


----------



## BigBray

Day 5 
200MG Am
Workout legs heavy(squats/leg press) 
And 90min Cardio(watched soccer game on treadmill) max incline

9-5 work
Took 200MG with my Preworkout and I did 30 min of running with some stretching and mobility work.

Felt hot, thru out the day.

Side note, Semen is yellow. Thanks Pamela Handerson

Diet has been under 2000 Cals a day

Will post pics after I'm
Back from grocery shopping


----------



## BigBray

End of Day 5
Total DNP= 400MG(I Think ill stay here for a while)




not the Best Pic Quality or angle but I suck at this so cut me a break!
Not bad progress for 5 days especially since you don't see the real results until a week after typically


----------



## Hurt

BigBray said:


> Day 5
> 200MG Am
> Workout legs heavy(squats/leg press)
> And 90min Cardio(watched soccer game on treadmill) max incline
> 
> 9-5 work
> Took 200MG with my Preworkout and I did 30 min of running with some stretching and mobility work.
> 
> Felt hot, thru out the day.
> 
> Side note, Semen is yellow. Thanks Pamela Handerson
> 
> Diet has been under 2000 Cals a day
> 
> Will post pics after I'm
> Back from grocery shopping



Jesus that's a lot of cardio! Just curious - what preworkout are you taking with DNP? I'd think a highly thermogenic one would be damn near unbearable.


----------



## BigBray

Hurt said:


> Jesus that's a lot of cardio! Just curious - what preworkout are you taking with DNP? I'd think a highly thermogenic one would be damn near unbearable.



Either APS mesomorph with DMAA
Or TNT by revolution nutrition 
Both around 400mg of stims 

I have a running background, so it's less "cardio"
More "relax and reflect" time 

I sweat like a pig but haven't had too many issues dealing with the body temp increase


----------



## Nicole1995

Clear Progress especially since your still holding the excess water, What else are you supplementing with??? anything to combat the sides?


----------



## BigBray

Nicole1995 said:


> Clear Progress especially since your still holding the excess water, What else are you supplementing with??? anything to combat the sides?



Just the Basics
-Whey Isolate
-Milk Thistle-Organ support
-BCAA's
-Pre-Workout(I use to many too list)
-Multi Vitamin
-L-Carnitine
-Electrolyte and Antioxidant Blend(powdered product)

Thanks, Its a little frustrating when you feel the sides and your barely notice much, but from what I've read thats to be expected and I'm still early in my cycle. I can see why DNP is dangerous tho, as a uneducated user could take 300MG not really feel much after a day and then double out triple that dose at once. 

Im going to stay at 400MG for a couple more days then ill consider going too 500MG


----------



## BigBray

Day 6
200MG upon Waking
Cardio 30min(jog) Light Bodyweight workout

work9-5-2nd 200MG dose at Lunch

APS Mesomorph and 24mg E HCL pre workout-Did Arms /Chest

Diet on Point, This has played a big role in controlling the sides, I'm not eating Keto, but I am eating low carb. Probably under 75G of Carbs a DAY


----------



## BigBray

Day 7 500MG
200 MG at 6am
30 min on treadmill and body weight workout

9-5 work(took 200mg at lunch)

100mg pre workout with Preworkout
Back heavy workout with 60 min of Cardio

Kept diet low carb and under 2000 cals

Starting to notice more cuts in and around abs and quads


----------



## Gibsonator

I know nothing about dnp but I'm wondering were you doing that much cardio before starting it? that way you can tell of its the dnp or the added cardio ya know..


----------



## BigBray

Gibsonator said:


> I know nothing about dnp but I'm wondering were you doing that much cardio before starting it? that way you can tell of its the dnp or the added cardio ya know..



Yeah I've always done that much cardio. Im big into running and complete around half a dozen marathons a year, the caloric burn isn't as much as you'd imagine during my cardio as I'm extremely adapted and efficient at it


----------



## BigBray

Gibsonator said:


> I know nothing about dnp but I'm wondering were you doing that much cardio before starting it? that way you can tell of its the dnp or the added cardio ya know..



I've always done that much cardio, as I'm big into running. The caloric burn isn't what you'd imagine due to how adapted my body is to the activity


----------



## BigBray

Day 8
500MG Total DNP

200MG upon waking.
90 min run.
No workout today
Took another 300MG before lunch.
60 Min walk casual pace.

Kept diet on point

Starting to really feel rather comfortable on DNP, I've learnt some little tricks to help limit the sides.
1. Mattress protector( don't let sweat damage mattress.
2. Low carb diet
3. Sleep aid(ZMA, Melatonin) helps you fall asleep and stay asleep


----------



## knightmare999

Good log so far.
I've never used dnp, so it's interesting to read your experiences.


----------



## Redski

I was very impressed with DNP (Well DNP,T3 and yohimbine). I found it really builds up, first 5 days I noticed very little sides. I liked 375 a day as it was the best results vs heat for me, 500 for two days was too much as I wear a shirt and tie to work so had to hug the fan all day. I did 375 for 32 days and was okay till 20+ days by which time I was constantly hot so I guess it would depend on your job if this is manageable. 

My urine was always yellow as it's a dye, I was drinking a minimum of 6 litres of water a day. Only other thing was toxic yellow semen that freaked the Mrs out.


----------



## BigBray

Day 9
500MG total DNP

300MG upon waking with my pre workout(aps Meso) before a 13K 90min slow jog. 

Long walk mid day and another 200MG at lunch.

Was at a social function so I had a slice of pizza as that's what was provided. Not used to eating a pure high carb/fat meal and wow really felt the heat, my body temp skyrocketed and I was sweating like a hooker in church.

No workout today as the run and 2+ hours of walking with friends tired me out. 

Highest dose yet and still sides were very controllable.


----------



## itismethebee

BigBray said:


> Day 9
> 500MG total DNP
> 
> 300MG upon waking with my pre workout(aps Meso) before a 13K 90min slow jog.
> 
> Long walk mid day and another 200MG at lunch.
> 
> Was at a social function so I had a slice of pizza as that's what was provided. Not used to eating a pure high carb/fat meal and wow really felt the heat, my body temp skyrocketed and I was sweating like a hooker in church.
> 
> No workout today as the run and 2+ hours of walking with friends tired me out.
> 
> Highest dose yet and still sides were very controllable.


Hey Im on my 5th day, 250mg first 2 days and 500mg for 3 and 4, I split them so now i only too 250mg when i woke up so in a bit ill take the other 250mg.
I was wondering, when did you start seeing results, and what does your diet look like?
Also, I sweat like a ****ing pig, even at moderate temp rooms. 
Thanks and good luck!


----------



## BigBray

Day 10 
500MG total

300MG in am before 75 min walk

9-5 work
Took 200MG at lunch

Arm/chest day Mesomorph taken pre workout 

Feeling the sides quite a bit at 500MG lots of sweats


----------



## rocheyd

BigBray, really interested in the end results of this man! Keep up the good work bud


----------



## BigBray

Day 10
500MG

300MG in am with Pre-Workout
12K Jog and body weight workout.

200MG at lunch

Really felt the heat today, sweats were almost unbearable. But I wasn't in charge of my climate today as I was in the field outdoors(real estate work)

Starting to see some veins popping in the quads and abs are tightening up. I'll post pictures on Day 12


----------



## BigBray

Day 11
500MG total

300MG upon waking with pre workout 
30min max incline treadmill walk 
Some accessory work(calves, forearms, mobility work)

200MG at lunch 
9-5 work was out driving around most of the day, thank god for AC

Pm 60 min brisk walk.

The sides are starting to kick in heavy, lethargy makes the gym a chore, not fun. Semen is mustardy and I'm always wet and sweaty and uncomfortable. I'm thinking 400MG might be my sweet spot 

3 days left at 500MG pics coming at day 12
Might extend log to 20 days, any feedback on dosing? Or how long to stretch it out?


----------



## nightster

nice log!  keep it up!


----------



## BigBray

Day 12 Pictures taken AM rather poorly(no photographer here0
Lighting different in each one to make it harder to judge lol

But generally infront of the mirror my legs and abs are noticeably more defined. Im holding a lot of water weight as well
as I've been drinking a min. of 10L a day.

Day 12 600MG total

300MG upon waking with pre workout
12k run and body weight circuit.

9-5 work
200MG taken at lunch with pre-workout(no workout just like the flavour...haha)

100MG taken with Low stimmed Pre Kraken by Sparta,
Focused on back and did some more cardio on the treadmill.

Feeling the sides mostly in lethargy and sweating start to bother me.
im not sure of they have actually gotten worse or if I've just become tired of them.

I have 200 50MG tabs left and might run it till I'm out but I'm looking at my options


----------



## BigBray

Day 13
600MG total 

300MG upon waking before 10K run
Lethargy was bad but I just plugged away

200MG at lunch time with Fat burner(Neogenix Velocity)

100MG before bed

Cooler temp here in TO has made today way more bearable


----------



## BigBray

Day 14
300MG upon waking 
Long walk(3 hours in the sun)

200 MG at lunch time, pre workout with my Mesomorph. Did legs and some more cardio on a treadmill.
Heavy sweats and lethargy goes away once you get your blood pumping 

100MG before bed

Kept diet clean at around 2000 calories.

Legs and abs tightening up

Thinking I'll extend this dosing to the end of the week


----------



## BigBray

Day 15 total 600 MG
100 at waking to keep sweats down during some important am meetings. 

200mg at lunch with Mesomorph I hit my arms and chest hard 

300MG post work at 5PM


----------



## BigBray

Day 15 
600 mg total 

6am 100MG with pre workout before quick 45 jog. Lower doses in the AM to help with sweats at work. I work in a professional environment and it's hard to explain changing shirts every two hours 

Lunch 150MG 

Post work gym sesh
250MG with Mesomorph pre- workout
Hit arms and chest hard. Noticing increased vascularity despite water retention. 

Kept diet clean 
Had a low cal protein pizza for dinner!

100MG before bed.

I really think it's important to dose before bed as it gets 8 hours to work uninterrupted by food and water. Always look leaner and dryer in the AM


----------



## knightmare999

I'm surprised you can take it before bed.
So no "jitters" or anything with DNP?  
I've never read up on it.
Good log.


----------



## BigBray

knightmare999 said:


> I'm surprised you can take it before bed.
> So no "jitters" or anything with DNP?
> I've never read up on it.
> Good log.



I don't feel an immediate effect from it, like caffeine or beta alanine. Comes on slowly and you start noticing the sweat and body temp rise later. It's not a stimulant, and actually causes lots of lethargy


----------



## Gibsonator

I don't know shit about npp nor do I care but I just wanted to say good log bro, daily updates, pics, etc that's what's up. good luck with your journey man


----------



## BigBray

Corporate retreat to Tofino in 6 days I'll be upping the dose to around 700MG till I'm two days out then ending my cycle.


----------



## pumperalbo

How many calories have you eaten during the day?

Did you lose weight every day, if so how much?


----------



## Husky1

im speachless...why do you think you need to use a dangerous drug like DNP. YOUR skinny dude! maybe you want immediate results, but why? pump iron, do some cardio and eat solid.... low fat, low carb meals that are high in protien..you could get results you want in months and not poison your body with DNP!


----------



## pumperalbo

Husky1 said:


> im speachless...why do you think you need to use a dangerous drug like DNP. YOUR skinny dude! maybe you want immediate results, but why? pump iron, do some cardio and eat solid.... low fat, low carb meals that are high in protien..you could get results you want in months and not poison your body with DNP!





I am not thin, but it is only miracles how much you lose daily, I am aware that it is a slow and dangerous processyou also take dnp, so I'm not the only one it is a gift, we both know I do not take it for the first timeI have 100g carbs max in the day, 40g fat, 260g protein in the day, at 1800 calories, only I lose weight always after I have deposited
I am not thin, but it is only miracles how much you lose daily, I am aware that it is a slow and dangerous processyou also take dnp, so I'm not the only one it is a gift, we both know I do not take it for the first timeI have 100g carbs max in the day, 40g fat, 260g protein in the day, at 1800 calories, only I lose weight always after I have deposited


----------



## PillarofBalance

I did 90 minutes of cardio too.

It happened over the course of 2007 thru 2012


----------



## BigBray

PillarofBalance said:


> I did 90 minutes of cardio too.
> 
> It happened over the course of 2007 thru 2012



Hahaha its also why I look like I follow the Keira Knightly lifting program I'm a competitive soccer player, and run a dozen or so marathons so I enjoy my cardio it's not a chore luckily.


----------



## BigBray

Ended run

Day 16

600MG total 

100MG Upon waking 
Quick deadlift session(energy was not bad)
30 Min of treadmill running 

150MG at lunch

Kept second dose low, as I had a day with lots of meetings.

After work 250MG with Mesomorph pre workout. 

Did legs and some accessory work. 
Then 60 minutes of a Max incline 3.5 speed treadmill walk as I watched a football game 

100MG before bed.

At the gym I noticed a lot of vascularity in my legs and forearms

I'll post pics in 3 days after my water retention comes down


----------



## PillarofBalance

BigBray said:


> Ended run
> 
> Day 16
> 
> 600MG total
> 
> 100MG Upon waking
> Quick deadlift session(energy was not bad)
> 30 Min of treadmill running
> 
> 150MG at lunch
> 
> Kept second dose low, as I had a day with lots of meetings.
> 
> After work 250MG with Mesomorph pre workout.
> 
> Did legs and some accessory work.
> Then 60 minutes of a Max incline 3.5 speed treadmill walk as I watched a football game
> 
> 100MG before bed.
> 
> At the gym I noticed a lot of vascularity in my legs and forearms
> 
> I'll post pics in 3 days after my water retention comes down



It can take upwards of 8 days so be patient for the water to come off.


----------



## itismethebee

I feel like the guy died


----------

